# French tour



## MarkJ (May 11, 2019)

Hi all

We usually think of an area in France we'd like to go, then look for good places to stop/stay. This time we're planning to do it the other way round - we just picked some towns or sites we fancied the look of, and amazingly there seems to be a kind of circular route through them. See attached....

But are we missing a gem? Is there a town or site within, say, 50-75km of this route this route we really should see?

Our criteria for the perfect spot to stay are:
- within walking distance of bars, restaurants and local shops
- somewhere for the dog to have a swim
- the occasional option to wash clothes
- market stalls if we're lucky

We loved Chinon a few years ago for all these reasons. Lovely, friendly place: one of the restaurants in the square even saw the funny side when we realised neither of us had brought any money and charmingly held one of us hostage over a cognac while the other walked back for a wallet....

All ideas appreciated!


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 11, 2019)

We used to works out a rough route then threw it out of the window normally on the first day so now we don`t bother.

Each day is a new adventure whether it`s staying put to see a bit more or moving on to find somewhere new.


----------



## colinm (May 11, 2019)

Last time we where near Le Mans we diverted to Versailles on way back. We stayed at aire on rue de matelot, which is just a short walk into gardens, but this was only open for a short time in the year when we went.


----------



## toasty (May 11, 2019)

We just head for the sun, and have found that there is always somewhere worth seeing in France wherever we end up


----------



## Canalsman (May 11, 2019)

Asnieres-sur-Vegre and Malicorne-sur-Sarthe, both south west of Le Mans, are charming. POIs for both available ...


----------



## rugbyken (May 12, 2019)

i see your route takes you via bourges to auxerre are you intending to visit the château they are building nr Treigny Guedelon


----------



## Jo001 (May 12, 2019)

For laundry, a lot of supermarkets have coin operated washer dryers outside. I notice you are close to Amboise, I know there is one there at the E Leclerc at the south of the town, by the junction of the D31 and D61. There are plenty others, that's just one I know about that's near your route.


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 12, 2019)

Jo001 said:


> For laundry, a lot of supermarkets have coin operated washer dryers outside. I notice you are close to Amboise, I know there is one there at the E Leclerc at the south of the town, by the junction of the D31 and D61. There are plenty others, that's just one I know about that's near your route.




They work extremely well         :dance:

We very often stay overnight on the supermarket car park as well and have never had a problem yet.

Arrive mid afternoon and pick a good spot not too far from the Laverie Automatique      

Put washing in then go into the supermarket to get the shopping.

Retrieve washing and part or fully dry using driers. Plenty of time to put it all away then evening meal.

Peaceful nights sleep then fuel up when leaving the following morning.

Washing, shopping and cheap fuel all in one place, what more could you ask for       :dance:


----------



## jann (May 12, 2019)

Don't stick too much to your plan.
If you have to return by a certain date,look at the map when
 You have half of your holiday left to make sure you can return to the port in a comfortable time,


----------



## Canalsman (May 12, 2019)

Useful resource for France:

Laverie Revolution Compact - Photomaton


----------



## witzend (May 12, 2019)

Here's a list of all Intermarche Stores listing services available at their stores including Laundrets


----------

